# الأولــويــات فى حيــاة الخــادم



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

*
الأولــويــات فى حيــاة الخــادم
الحاجة إلى واحد (لوقا 10: 41)
ذهب يسوع إلى بيت مريم و مرثا فاختارت مريم أن تجلس عند قدمي المعلم لتسمع منه واختارت مرثا أن تعمل لتجهز طعام للمعلم ولم يعجبها اختيار مريم فذهبت تشتكي للمعلم فقدم لها السيد المسيح  تعليما هاما مَرْثَا مَرْثَا أَنْتِ تَهْتَمِّينَ وَتَضْطَرِبِينَ لأَجْلِ أُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ( لو 10 :41 ) وَلَكِنَّ الْحَاجَةَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ. فَاخْتَارَتْ مَرْيَمُ النَّصِيبَ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي لَنْ يُنْزَعَ مِنْهَا».(لوقا 10: 41)

كانت مرثا مضطربة لأن أمور كثيرة تريد أن تفعلها وإمكانياتها لا تساعدها ووقتها لا يسعها على إنجازها فتوقفت وابتدأت تشتكي فكانت النصيحة لها أن تختار الأهم والأولي والأصح لحياتها وتعمله كما فعلت مريم فَاخْتَارَتْ مَرْيَمُ النَّصِيبَ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي لَنْ يُنْزَعَ مِنْهَا ( لوقا 10: 42).
عندما نشرع في العمل نجد أمامنا مهاما كثيرة علينا فنبدأ في تنفيذ أمر ثم نقلق على بقية الأمور فنترك الأول بدون اكتمال لنبدأ في الثاني والثالث وهكذا وفي النهاية نجد أمامنا أمورا كثيرة غير مكتملة وعملا واحدا لم ينجز قد يكون السبب في ذك إننا لا نملك القدرة مثل مريم على اختيار وترتيب الأولويات في حياتنا وفي أعمالنا.
اطلبوا أولاً. من مبادئ الحياة المسيحية الهامة هي تحديد ما هو الأول والأهم ففي الصلاة يعلمنا السيد المسيح أن نطلب أولا ملكوت الله قبل أي طلبات أي نرتب طلباتنا في الصلاة حسب أهميتها وحتى الوصايا هناك وصايا أولي ولها أهمية فقد سأل واحد من الكتبة السيد المسيح  «أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ أَوَّلُ الْكُلِّ؟» 29فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. 30وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى.( مر 12: 28 – 30).
ويستخدم الكتاب المقدس تعبيرات تدل على تحديد الأولويات منها رأس الحكمة باكورة رتبه ترتيب فيقول أن رأس الحكمة مخافة الله أي أهم غرض للحكمة والأولوية  الأولي لعمل الحكمة أن نصل إلى مخافة الله.
كما أن بولس الرسول أوصي كثيراً بالترتيب وأهميته فيقول وَلْيَكُنْ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِلِيَاقَةٍ وَبِحَسَبِ تَرْتِيبٍ.(1كو 14 :40 ) كما انه يهتم أن يرتب وينظم الأولويات بنفسه فيقول. وَأَمَّا الأُمُورُ الْبَاقِيَةُ فَعِنْدَمَا أَجِيءُ أُرَتِّبُهَا. (1كو 11: 34)
وأعطي توجيها لكنيسة تسالونيكي أَنْ تَتَجَنَّبُوا كُلَّ أَخٍ يَسْلُكُ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ (2تس 3: 6).     
ولنا في قصة الخلق نموذج رائع على تحديد الأولويات فالله لم يخلق النبات إلا بعد أن خلق النور ولم يخلق الإنسان إلا بعد أن خلق له الأرض والمياه والنبات فالخلق تم بترتيب معين حسب أولوية احتياج المخلوقات الأخرى لها.

·لماذا الأولويات؟
من حقائق الحياة أن الإنسان محدود أي إمكانياته محدودة وقدراته محدودة وكذلك وقته محدود لذلك لا يوجد إنسان يستطيع أن يعرف كل المعارف والعلوم ولا أن يعمل كل الأعمال ولا يستطيع أن يستمتع بكل الأشياء فإذا دعيت إلى وليمة وقدم لك أشهي الأطعمة وأجود الأصناف هل تستطيع أن تأكل كل الطعام هل تستطيع أن تستمتع وتتذوق كل الأصناف ولكن ماذا تفعل لابد أن تأخذ ما يكفيك فقط فماذا تختار ما الذي تعطيه الأولوية؟  وعلى أي أساس تختار؟ 
هذا مثال يتكرر معنا في أمور كثيرة في حياتنا داخل وخارج الخدمة فلأنك لا تستطيع أن تعرف كل المعرفة فاختار المعلومات الهامة لك ولحياتك أولاً ولا تبدد وقتك وعقلك في معارف غريبة نظرية لن تفيدك الآن ولأنك لا تستطيع أن تستمتع بكل الأشياء فاختار أن تستمتع بالأفضل لك أولاً الخمر الجد أولاً ثم بعد ذلك الدون كما قيل في معجزة عرس قانا الجليل عن كنت لا تستطيع أن تعرف كل المعرفة فاختار المعرفة المفيدة لحياتك ولعملك أولاً وإن كنت لا تستطيع أن تعمل كل الأعمال فاعمل ما تحتاجه أولاً وإن كنت لا تستطيع أن تستمتع بكل الأشياء فاستمتع بالأفضل لك أولا.

·كيف يجيد الخادم ترتيب أولوياته؟
الخادم شخص نجح في ترتيب الأولويات في حياته فاختار الله وخدمته أولاً ثم واجباته نحو خلاص الآخرين وسعادتهم ثم نجاحه وتحقيقه لذاته ثم بعد ذلك تأتي الأمور الأخرى الخادم يعرف جيداً كيف يفاضل وكيف يختار ويعرف ما هو الأهم وما هو الواجب هناك خمسة قواعد تساعدنا على ترتيب اولوياتنا.

·القاعدة الأولى: الله ثم الآخرين وأخيرا نفسي.
ما لله أولاً: ما يخص الله لابد أن يكون أول كل أمر وقبل أي شيء فالكتاب المقدس علمنا اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ (متى 6: 33) كذلك يعلمنا أن نعطي البكور أول الأشياء والوقت لله لماذا؟! الله أولاً لأن الله الآب هو مصدر حياتنا ولا تستمر بدونه فأي شيء أو أمر بدون الله الآب هو مصدر حياتنا ولا تستمر بدونه فأي شيء أو أمر بدون الله يكون مصيره الفناء فلا أولوية على أولوية التمسك بمصدر الحياة وسر استمرارها لذا يجعل الخادم الله هو الأول في يومه وفي أعماله وفي خدمته العبادة أولاً ثم واجباتنا يتمم الخادم صلواته وقراءاته الروحية قبل أن يخدم ويعلم ويفتقد الخادم بالله أولاً قبل لقاءه بالناس في حياته اليومية فلا يذهب لافتقاد دون أن يصلي ولا يعظ ويعلم دون أن يصلي ولا يعطي مشورة دون أن يطلب مشورة الله ولا يتكلم عن أمر دون ان يذكر الله وبمجد اسمه.
واجبات الخادم تجاه الآخرين لها أولوية على ما يخصه الخادم لا يفعل ذلك بدافع الحب الباذل فقط ولكنه يعرف جيدا مفهوم الكنيسة الجسد الواحد ويشعر بمسئولية عن سلامة هذا الجسد وتماسكه ويعرف أن في سلامة الجسد سلامته ومن صحته خيره فكل عطاء للآخرين يعود خيرا عليك فسلامة أسرتك يحقق استقرارك نمو كنيستك ينشط روحانياتك استقرار مجتمعك يمنحك الأمان كذلك بقدر عطائك للآخرين تتحقق إنسانيتك ثم إن السيد المسيح  كان له توجيها خاصا إيجابيا للخدام من أراد أن يكون أول الكل فليكن أخر الكل وخادم للكل.

·القاعدة الثانية: العمل ثم الراحة.
وَفَرَغَ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. فَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ (التكوين 2: 2) هذا ما يعلنه الله في بداية خلقه العالم العمل أولاً ثم الراحة أجعل الأولوية لما يبني حياتك روحيا أو جسديا أو اجتماعيا ثم بعد ذلك الراحة واللهو والمرح فعندما نأكل نعطي الأولوية للطعام الذي يبني الجسد ثم بعد ذلك الأطعمة ذات المذاق أو الشكل الحسن أو حسب المزاج فبهذه القاعدة نعطي الأولوية للمذاكرة والعمل ثم بعد ذلك الهواية والرحلة ونعطي الأولوية في الحياة الروحية للتعلم والتوبة ثم إلى الخدمة والتعليم.

·القاعدة الثالثة: الواجب لا يؤجل.
في مثل العشرة عذارى العذارى الجاهلات ناموا قبل أن يجمعوا زيتا في آنيتهم وحينما أرادوا إصلاح ذلك جاء العريس ودخلت معه المستعدات وأغلق الباب ولم يفتح لهم بعد ذلك.
في حياتنا لآبد أن نتذكر دائما أن هناك بابا يغلق وأن الأمور محكمة بوقت معين وزمن محدد فهناك أمور مستعجلة لا تحتمل التأجيل وهناك ما يمكن أن يؤجل إلى وقت أخر لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ. (الجامعة3 :1)* كذلك هناك أوقات مناسبة لأمور معينة بعدها لا يصلح عمل الأمر ويكون بلا معني وبلا قيمة وكما يقول الكتاب الكلام في غير وقته كالغناء في النوح( سيراخ 22: 6).
فقترة الشباب المبكر والمراهقة فترة التعليم وليست فترة الحب والزواج هناك وقت لتعليم وآخر للزواج والعمل فلا نضيع فرصة التعليم فلنتعلم أولاً لأنه لن نجد وقتا للتعليم والدراسة فيما بعد لأبد أن تكون الأولوية لما لا يمكن تأجيله وهكذا فأمور كثيرة لا تؤجل التوبة لا تؤجل عمل الخير لا يؤجل الواجب لا يؤجل لنه لن ينفع في وقت آخر فما لا يؤجل لابد أن يأخذ أولوية  تنفيذها على كل الأمور الأخرى.

·القاعدة الرابعة: الأكثر احتياجا في ذلك الوقت له أولوية.
عندما هرب إيليا من وجه إيزابيل الشريرة وسقط على وجهه في الصحراء أرسل له الله الملاك وأعطاه فطيرة ليأكل وماء ليشرب أولا ثم بعد أن ارتاح حدثه الله وعاتبه وعلمه وعرفه ماذا يفعل فعند التعب تكون الأولوية للراحة وللماء عند العطش فعند التعب نرتاح أولاً ثم نواصل العمل لأن العمل مع التعب يسبب المزيد من الإرهاق ويجعل العمل غير متقن.

·القاعدة الخامسة: أصنع ما تستطيع أولاً وأجل ما لا تستطيع إلى مراحله أخرى.
هناك أمور ليست في إمكانياتي أو قدراني الحالية فهذه أمور تؤجل أما الأمور التي تحسن مهاراتي وقدراتي هي التي أصنعها أولاً مثلاً تعلم ثم علم كن تلميذاً أولاً معلماً كذلك أبدا بالسهل من الأعمال ثم  بعد ذلك العمال الصعبة.
منقول*​


----------



## candy shop (24 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع نهيسى 

شكراااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااائع نهيسى
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا ليك
> 
> ...


*كم أسعدنى مرورك
أختى الغاليه
شكرا
سلام المسيح*​


----------

